# Flies online?



## jmarsh (Feb 10, 2010)

Can anyone give me some advice on a place online to buy good quality flies, i buy most of mine in mio from bobs shop but the drive is killing me w/gas prices..


----------



## vampile (Nov 4, 2008)

high quality flies online are expensive. you would probably pay about the same, making the drive. you might as well make a day of it when you go up and get some fishing in. test the product. 

doesn't franks sell flies as well?


----------



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

eeeebbbaaaaayyyyy


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Fly Shack...45¢ flies. Great flies for even better price

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

What kind of flys are you interested in?
Drakes, Hex, Adams, buggers, nymphs, wets, drys?
I got a bunch of hex flies i can sell.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

jmarsh said:


> Can anyone give me some advice on a place online to buy good quality flies, i buy most of mine in mio from bobs shop but the drive is killing me w/gas prices..


 
if u live in standish you should check out franks in linwood


----------



## jmarsh (Feb 10, 2010)

Doing alot of nymphing right now, havent had much action on thr dry as of late, picked up a few browns in the 13" range the other day on white elk caddis and been doing well on the pheasant tail nymphs and copper jons... But i went to the fly shack online and they seem to have good prices... Franks flies have been good in the past but they really arent holding up well... so it looks like ill give fly shack a run. Thanks to all helped out.


----------



## 1fish (Oct 2, 2006)

Flyshack is a good choice for your basic general flies. You won't find many regional specific patterns on there (at least not for michigan), but they have your standard flies.

The other online place that's pretty good is Big Y Fly Company. They're even less expensive than Flyshack.


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

Get a hold of a local tier. 
If you need help finding one, PM me the patterns and will refer you to one.


----------



## seazofcheeze (May 16, 2011)

I live near standish, and you can also get flies at the old ancel's bait shop, now called sagamok shell on m-13 and worth rd. When you walk into the back part of the store by the sporting goods cash register, on your left hand side there is a large wood dresser with a bunch of drawers. The top 2 or 3 are filled with flies and the lower ones have tear drops and jig heads.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

hplayer13 said:


> Fly Shack...45¢ flies. Great flies for even better price
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


45 cents per fly?? dang, I though my $15 per dozen for dries was a good deal.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

seazofcheeze said:


> I live near standish, and you can also get flies at the old ancel's bait shop, now called sagamok shell on m-13 and worth rd. When you walk into the back part of the store by the sporting goods cash register, on your left hand side there is a large wood dresser with a bunch of drawers. The top 2 or 3 are filled with flies and the lower ones have tear drops and jig heads.


I think its called Eagle Valley Outfitters now. 

If the drive from Standish to Bob's Mio is killing ya, you should try it from my house! I gotta try to cram Bucks, Franks, Northwoods and Bob's all into one trip! Not mention Wilson's, Williams and Jay's in Standish! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Yet another reason to start roll'n your own.


----------



## rwenglish1 (Jan 6, 2007)

jmarsh said:


> Can anyone give me some advice on a place online to buy good quality flies, i buy most of mine in mio from bobs shop but the drive is killing me w/gas prices..



Just call Bob and see if he will mail them to you, I think he would rather do that then lose customers, you are not the only one thinking twice before driving, good luck.


----------



## rwenglish1 (Jan 6, 2007)

Troutlord1 said:


> 45 cents per fly?? dang, I though my $15 per dozen for dries was a good deal.




What are you talking about Tom, your flies are a great deal and I think they are worth three times that much. They are tied with consistent shape and profile, and the money goes to a great member of this forum.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

rwenglish1 said:


> What are you talking about Tom, your flies are a great deal and I think they are worth three times that much. They are tied with consistent shape and profile, and the money goes to a great member of this forum.


Wow,Thanks for the unbelievable compliment RW, I will have to tie you some up when I get back from my 6 day Grayling trip this weekend.
15 is a good deal but 45 cents a fly, that is a ridiculous deal.


----------



## cane crazed (Jul 22, 2008)

have you tried Ray Schmidt in Welston? i always used him for salmon and steelhead and they worked great. also BBT had a great selection. in my experience with flies on line, you are usually directed to a particular area where the hatches are different. Ray seems to have all the streamers covered and a good selection of dries and nymphs.


----------



## bigfishunter (Jan 2, 2011)

buy on line from africa 3-4 bucks a dz great flies but have to buy 50 dz at a time so get your buddys to pool up


----------

